
Ask HN: How to build a simple (documentation) website for a project on GitHub - lichtenberger
Hi, how would you develop a simple, I guess mostly static (maybe with markdown files) website for documenting an open source project? Basically I guess I should use Jekyll in order to make use of Github pages.<p>Any suggestions? Or should I use React.js&#x2F;Vue.js&#x2F;whatever to create a &quot;fancy&quot; progressive web app? (At least would be nice to learn some frontend stuff).<p>I haven&#x27;t done any web frontend development since about 15 years, so I really don&#x27;t know (I guess I&#x27;ll also ask some friends who work as web-developers).<p>Just looking for any advice and tips :-)<p>kind regards
Johannes
======
programd
Three recommendations.

For general static website needs, just use Hugo

[https://gohugo.io/](https://gohugo.io/)

For API documentation I recommend Slate. Nice three column layout which allows
you to include code/curl examples for multiple languages with tabs in column
three. Works great, can be dockerized easily.

[https://github.com/lord/slate](https://github.com/lord/slate)

Finally, for general user guide documentation, I like legacy Gitbook. Super
simple and trivially produces a nice web based ebook from Markdown files.
Don't let the deprecated warning put you off, it works just fine and the code
is not going anywhere.

[https://github.com/GitbookIO/gitbook](https://github.com/GitbookIO/gitbook)

Between the three of them you can have a simple nicely formatted static doc
site up very quickly.

------
cimmanom
Why not just use the github wiki?

